# I Need a Robust VNC/Windows emulator Client!!!



## DirtyCzech (Mar 20, 2007)

I was using a freeware app called Chicken of the VNC, to remotely log in and use a windows server. This app is also a windows emulator, to work from the windows server desktop, all within a window on my Mac. The problem is that I need a BETTER VNC/emulator client that will accept input from an external peripheral that will be hooked up to my Mac.

any suggestions would be greatly apprecitated


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2007)

Um, VNC is not a Windows emulator.  It's a remote management tool that allows you to view the desktop of a remote computer that's running a VNC server.  A VNC server can run on other operating systems such as Mac OS X, Mac OS 9, Linux, and the BSDs.  Even some hobbyist operating systems have versions of VNC that run on them.  So this is not just limited to Windows.

No matter what VNC viewer you use, the experience you get from the remote computer running the VNC server is dependent on the speed of the network connection, especially because VNC redraws the entire screen.  You can make it only redraw a section that the pointer is over, but that can get annoying.  Really, the faster the throughput on the network when accessing the VNC server, the better your experience will be.  The slower the connection, the choppier the experience will be.

Also, connecting a peripheral on your Mac and then accessing your remote computer through VNC will not make it accessible to that computer.  VNC is only meant to be a way to remotely control another computer....nothing else.  If you want that peripheral available to that remote computer, you'll have to connect it to that remote computer directly....no ways around it.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2007)

I just came across this blog link from Digg.com that talks some more about VNC:

http://macapper.com/2007/03/19/vnc-remote-desktop-for-free/


----------



## DirtyCzech (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok ok ok, I admit that when it comes to this stuff, I'm a novice. My goal is to connect a device via USB, into my Mac, that I can control through a window emulating a Windows Server 2003, that is two floors up. Right now, that device, is two floors up, attached to the Windows server. You can't imagine how annoying it's getting when I need to keep running up and down two floors. I hope SOMEWAY, this is possible.


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2007)

What kind of device is it?


----------



## DirtyCzech (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anybody think Parallels would work? I'm using a MacPro. From my Parallels window, could I VNC into my Windows server upstairs?


----------



## DirtyCzech (Mar 21, 2007)

It's an Xrite DTP70, used to calibrate color proofing devices.


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmn, I don't quite undertand:

Mac connected to calibration device at your desk. Upstairs in Win 2k3 server, which needs to access results of calibrations, is that right?

If so, why not make the Xrite output to somewhere on a shared drive the Win server can access. Then either somehow automate the Win server to pick up the file, or as you are doing now, VNC into the Win box and open the file.

You say you need a better system, i guess as this runs slowly, but that may just be the screen refresh as nix says, in which case more bandwidth is the best answer. Another kind of fix I use for VNC (in fact the apple equivalent) is to set the remote machine to output at a low res, like 640x480, which helps it refresh more quickly. Also, the remote machine then runs at actual size in a nice small window on my main machine.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2007)

You're still confusing the concept.  To "emulate" is to act as though you're something else.  So something like Parallels or Virtual PC can "emulate" a PC running Windows on your Mac.  Here's the definition of "emulate" from the American Heritage Dictionary online:



> *1.* To strive to equal or excel, especially through imitation: an older pupil whose accomplishments and style I emulated. *2.* To compete with successfully; approach or attain equality with. *3.* _Computer Science_ To imitate the function of (another system), as by modifications to hardware or software that allow the imitating system to accept the same data, execute the same programs, and achieve the same results as the imitated system.



VNC on any computer does not "emulate" a Windows PC.  It's simply a way to visually and graphically manage a remote computer from the workstation you're currently on...nothing more.  So plugging a device on your Mac will not make it accessible to the remote PC.  You would need to physically connect that device to the PC.  There are no hooks to make the PC you're accessing remotely with VNC recognize the hardware that's connected to another computer.

Now, if you're running something like Parallels or VirtualPC that "emulates" a certain computing environment on top of your existing operating system, then plugging in the device to your Mac can be accessible to your emulated computing environment (usually referred to as a "virtual machine" since you're emulating a type of computer hardware with Parallels/VirtualPC through software).

Think of VNC as something similar to a remote control for an RC car.  It's just a way of controlling another device from a remote distance.  You're not "emulating" the car (since you can't say that you've "become the car"), but instead you are controlling what the car does through your remote control.  VNC is basically a remote control to control other computers, not to emulate them.

I hope this clears things up some more.


----------



## DirtyCzech (Mar 21, 2007)

yes, you are correct. the output results will be calculated on the Win box, by a proprietary application that requires a dongle. I haven't experienced any network lag from the refresh rate, so thats not my worry. 

the reason why i can't output to results to a share, then pick up those results in my Win server, because the application used with the DTP70, must calculate and render the results in realtime, while the DTP70 is reading the test chart. i WISH, the output results could sit on a server as a .txt file, then i could pick them up at my own free will. that would have made my life a lot easier.

basically, if i had something like chicken of the vnc, but that could recognize my DTP70 hooked up to my mac, then i'd be set and happy.


----------



## DirtyCzech (Mar 21, 2007)

OKay, Nixgeek, refer to my earlier comment and I admit that I'm not a genius with this stuff like you. You understand what results I'm trying to achieve, so please don't belittle my explainations that could have been written by any simpleton. It's obvious that I am a bit confused, but am aware of the the differences between VNC and emulate, and I thank you for your assistance.


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2007)

Sadly I think it unlikely the remote win2k3 server will be able to real-time read input from the device attached to your Mac. On the other hand, there may be accessories to let the device sit on the network, rather than attached to a single machine, much like a network print server. I had a look on the xrite site though, and I couldn't see anything. Sorry!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2007)

DirtyCzech said:


> OKay, Nixgeek, refer to my earlier comment and I admit that I'm not a genius with this stuff like you. You understand what results I'm trying to achieve, so please don't belittle my explainations that could have been written by any simpleton. It's obvious that I am a bit confused, but am aware of the the differences between VNC and emulate, and I thank you for your assistance.



I wasn't trying to belittle you, and I did read and understand the fact that you were new to all of this, hence my long explanation.  I had explained in a previous post that this was not possible with VNC, but your response after that seemed to completely ignore what I had said and you kept asking if it was possible to do what you were asking to "control through a window emulating a Windows Server 2003" server....this is why I went into more depth on the difference since it seemed as though you didn't grasp what I was saying.  You had even confused *ora* with your explanation of what you wanted done, probably due to the misuse of the terms.  All I was doing was trying to explain the difference in order to clear up the confusion.

In the end, *ora* gave you the same answer that I did which was that you can't do what you're asking using VNC.  In theory, what you would have to do is somehow _share_ the device from the Mac and it would have to be _detectable_ and _readable_ by the PC (or vice-versa).  As far as I know, this isn't even possible from one Windows PC to _another_ Windows PC, unless I'm missing some important communications component of this device that will allow it to work this way with two Windows PCs.

To my knowledge, the only way to realistically do this is to have the device connected to the PC _physically_ and then _remotely control_ the Windows PC using Chicken of the VNC on the Mac in order to view the outputs and calculations that the PC is performing from the VNC window on the Mac.  Yes, you might experience lag from the refresh of the VNC window, but that's dependent on the speed of your network connection.

About the best you can probably due is just output the data to a file and then read out the intervals between the outputted calculations.

One other app that you might want to try is Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection for the Mac.  It's basically the same Remote Desktop Client that comes with Windows XP, but for the Mac.  The refreshes tend to be faster compared to VNC, but you're connecting through a virtual terminal and not the actual desktop that you would see if you were right in front of the computer.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/otherproducts/otherproducts.aspx?pid=remotedesktopclient

Hope this option is a little better for you.


----------

